# Fresh water horned bumble bee snail care



## Fry lover (Aug 12, 2011)

hi just bought 4 bumblebee snails and was wondering if you guys have any experience with this kind of snails before and some tips and how to care for them please help as i dont want them to die.they are so cute thanks*c/p* oh they are accopanied by two small honey gourami:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## PuddlesAquaFarm (Sep 16, 2011)

Fry lover said:


> hi just bought 4 bumblebee snails and was wondering if you guys have any experience with this kind of snails before and some tips and how to care for them please help as i dont want them to die.they are so cute thanks*c/p* oh they are accopanied by two small honey gourami:fish-in-bowl:


Yellow and black striped with a "horn" that appears when they're cruising around, right? I'm more familiar calling them assassin snails, as they will eat other small snails. However, none of mine ever have, as my ramshorn snails are still clogging up my tank *r2 

I keep mine about 70 degrees, in a well established tank, and I throw in some sinking pellets for them every few days. They're really very easy to care for. Good luck!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If they are assassin snails they actually do better at temps of 78 just like most tropicals. They could also be nerite snails.


----------

